# Wiedereinsteiger braucht Rat



## Aranyaka (2. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum...: 

Kürzlich bin ich 42 geworden und habe seit 20 Jahren Computer viel zu Arbeiten, aber so gut wie gar nicht zum Spielen genutzt. Davor habe ich viel "gedaddelt" (wie es damals noch hieß), die Stationen meine "Karriere" waren Atari 2600, C-64, Atari ST und schließlich ein 486er von Vobis. Auf dem liefen Doom, Comanche, DukeNukem, Civilization... - ich war immer reiner Freizeit-Gamer und habe nie einen Sport daraus gemacht. ASM-Abo hatte ich aber natürlich. 
Später kam dann noch ein Super NAS dazu, das habe ich ab und an mal wieder rausgeholt (Streetfigter 2, FIFA 98, Bomberman); bis ich es vor kurzem recht einträglich verkauft habe   Auch einer Runde Infinity Blade auf dem iPhone war ich nie abgeneigt, alles zusammen aber höchtens wenige Stunden im Monat.

Was sich momentan im Bereich VR tut finde ich interessant und habe mich deshalb wieder ein wenig mit der Materie beschäftigt. Da ich sowieso bald mal wieder einen neuen Rechner fürs Büro brauche, wollte ich einen kaufen, der auch zum Spielen taugt. Eine Oculus Rift plus Touch-Controller habe eben bestellt, jetzt geht es noch um den Rechner. Sebst zusammenbauen will ich mir nicht antun und habe ein Basissystem von Dubaro folgendermaßen konfiguriert:

8GB Powercolor RX580 RedDevil (DVI/HDMI/3xDP)
AMD Ryzen 5 1600 (6x 3.2GHz / 3.6 Turbo)
ASRock B350M Pro4
16GB (2x8GB) Patriot DDR4 PC3000 Ext. Perf. Viper 4
525GB Crucial MX300
500W BeQuiet PurePower 10
be quiet! Shadow Rock TF 2
BeQuiet Silent Base 600 silber

Komme damit auf 1149 Euro. Da mein Monitor (UHD) FreeSync kann, habe ich Karten mit Nvidia-Chip von vornherein ausgeschlossen - was die Auswahl stark eingeschränkt. Und da ich den Rechner auch zum Arbeiten verwende (wohl auf einer getrennten HD) habe  ich geräuschreduzierende statt spacige Komponenten gewählt. Habe damit alles Wesentliche richtig bedacht und kann ich das System bedenkenlos bestellen? 

Wahrscheinlich kann man die Frage am besten beantworten, wenn man weiß, was für Spiele ich damit spielen will. Ganz ehrlich: Das weiß ich noch nicht und werde demnächst noch ein eigenes Thema dazu eröffnen. Bin wie gesagt auf dem Stand von vor 20 Jahren und muss erst schauen, was mir Spaß macht. Von daher geht es mir um ein zukunftsfähiges Allround-System, das gewissermaßen VR-optimiert ist wegen der Oculus Rift.

Danke jetzt schon für Rat und Hilfe!


----------



## Spiritogre (2. September 2017)

Problem bei VR ist halt, das hier ist die erste der neuen Generationen und steht somit noch ganz an den Anfängen. Entsprechend simpel sind die meisten VR Spiele mit Ausnahme von Ports von "richtigen" Spielen wie Elite Dangerous oder Resident Evil 7. Durch die hohen Hardwareanforderungen und die noch schlechten Displays in den VR Brillen ist das aktuell meiner Ansicht nach immer noch nur was für Enthusiasten. 

Der Rechner sieht soweit ja ganz gut aus. Wenn du bei der Grafikkarte noch etwas wartest und bereit bist ein wenig mehr zu zahlen, dann wären vielleicht noch die AMD Vega 56 oder gar Vega 64 was für dich. Da kommen jetzt so nach und nach langsam die ersten Custom-Modelle auf den Markt.


----------



## Loosa (2. September 2017)

Aranyaka schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum...:
> 
> ...




Hallo erstmal und willkommen im Forum. 
Dein Werdegang ist fast identisch mit meinem! Nur, dass ich nach 2600 und C64 statt des erhofften Amiga 500 gleich auf einen 286'er AT geworfen wurde. Damit ich nicht nur zocke. Und was machte ich wohl, selbst in Bernsteinfarben? 
Bis letztes Jahr habe ich unter MacOS gespielt, aber VR hat mich dazu bewogen doch wieder einen PC zusammenzustellen. Ja, vielleicht ist es noch weit weg von ausgereift. Aber wenn eh ein neuer PC ansteht und die Mehrkosten für die Rift nicht im Weg sind? Ausprobieren!

Von AMD und Radeon habe ich leider gar keine Ahnung, das muss jemand anderes bewerten. Der PC3000 Speicher ist vielleicht etwas übertrieben. Soviel Mehrleistung bringt das nicht.
Aber grundsätzlich scheint mir das System ganz solide zu sein. Die Komponenten sind in den letzten Jahren um _einiges_ leider geworden. Mit einer Silent Ausrichtung wirst du fast gar nichts von deinem Rechner hören.  (außer AMD/Radeon sind sehr viel anders)

Das Gehäuse habe ich auch, und bin zufrieden, aber im Nachhinein hätte ich doch besser das etwas größere 900 genommen. Das hab ich in der Arbeit schon ein paarmal verbaut. Es sind nur Kleinigkeiten, aber sowas wie die herausschiebbaren Lüftungsfilter an der Unterseite oder die aufklappbaren Lüfterabdeckungen vorne machen es IMO etwas durchdachter und handsamer. Andererseits ist es halt auch größer und teurer.


----------



## Spiritogre (2. September 2017)

Ich bin ja nun schon über 40 und zocke seit seligen C64 Tagen. Werdegang ist halt C64, Amiga, SNES, PC und parallel zu PC dann noch weitere Konsolen. 
Ich mag AMD ganz gerne, weil sie in der Regel das bessere Preis / Leistungsverhältnis haben. Und bei Spielen die Vulkan und ggf. Open GL nutzen ziehen sie den NVidia Karten auch meist davon. Die Treiberprobleme, die viele angeblich früher häufig hatten konnte ich nie nachvollziehen, ich hatte auch immer parallel GeForce Karten aber hatte weder mit denen noch mit ATI / AMD je Probleme. 

Leider ist natürlich aktuell bei den Grafikkarten ein Preisboom, der insbesondere die AMD Karten erwischt hat. Eine 580 ist halt inzwischen 100 Euro teurer als sie es zu ihrem Erscheinen war. Aber wer die News hier verfolgt, bei NVidia sieht es auch nicht so anders aus, die sind auch im Preis gestiegen. 
Die Radeon R9 580 liegt halt auf Augenhöhe mit der GeForce 1060. Allerdings mit leichtem Vorteil bei der Radeon, wenn es um Vulkan geht, bei Doom ist sie locker 25 Prozent schneller als die 1060 und vor allem unterstützt sie "volles" Direct X 12, kann also da theoretisch bei entsprechenden Spielen auch der 1060 davoneilen sowie grafisch mehr Effekte bieten. 
Wobei das allerdings relativ ist, NVidia hat Gameworks und pusht das ordentlich, sodass viele Spielehersteller diese speziellen Effekte auf dem PC in ihre Games einbauen. Bei Multiplattformtiteln halte ich AMD generell jedoch für praktikabler, weil eben die Konsolen auch alle Radeon Chips verbaut haben.


----------



## Aranyaka (2. September 2017)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!

Nach so langer Pause bin ich bei VR gerne mal First Mover. Habe in meiner Aufzählung oben die XBOX 360 vergessen, die habe ich mir wegen Kinect zugelegt. Das liegt mir: Zwei Stunden zocken, dabei noch etwas Schwitzen - und eine Menge Minispiele abgeschlossen haben statt in einem Riesengame ein bisschen weiter zu sein.

Gerade bei Ryzen scheint schneller RAM viel auszumachen - deshalb habe ich die 3000er Patriot genommen, zumal sie auch nur 35 Euro mehr kosten also die 2400er.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit meinem UHD-Monitor aus, muss ich den auf 1080 runterstellen? Oder kommen Spiele bzw. die Graphikkarte mit UHD mit?


----------



## Spiritogre (2. September 2017)

UHD ist für Spielen aktuell noch ungeeignet, es sei denn, du packst dir zwei 1080 TI im SLI in den Rechner. (Deswegen ist 4k bei den aktuellen Konsolen auch nur ein Marketing-Gag, die skalieren eh entweder hoch oder schaffen max. 30 FPS bei mittleren Details). 
Mit einer 1080 oder 1080TI kommt man bei WQHD als Alternativauflösung aber schon gut hin. Dann bist du aber auf 60Hz Monitore limitiert oder musst zu GSync greifen. Wobei ich persönlich ohnehin nur zu Monitoren mit MVA oder IPS Panel greifen würde und da gibt es nicht viele speziell für Zocker mit GSync.

4k hat halt 4 Mal soviele Bildpunkte wie 1080p deswegen brauchst du auch fast vier Mal soviel Leistung wenn du die gleiche Grafikqualität und Framerate wie in Full HD haben willst. Und mit schlechterer Bildqualität ist es halt irgendwie witzlos, denn man muss ohnehin nah ran um die höhere Auflösung zu erkennen.


----------



## Aranyaka (3. September 2017)

Das habe ich mir fast gedacht. Da aber UHD exakt 4 mal so viele Bildpunkte wie HD sollte Runterstellen auf HD kein Problem sein, sehe ich das richtig? Oder skaliert die Graphikkarte entsprechend hoch?


----------



## Spiritogre (3. September 2017)

Der Monitor skaliert hoch, wenn du in der Grafikkarte eine niedrigere Auflösung einstellst als die native des Monitors (sonst hättest du an allen vier Seiten schwarze Ränder). So oder so, skalieren verursacht immer eine gewisse Unschärfe, weil ein Pixel nicht mehr einem Pixel entspricht, was dann wiederum die hohe Auflösung des Monitors ad absurdum führt. Wobei die Unschärfe halt größer wird, je größer der Auflösungsunterschied. D.h. ein Bild von WQHD auf 4k hochskaliert wird in der Regel wahrscheinlich dennoch schärfer aussehen als ein natives 1080p Bild. 

Generell bleibt es allerdings dabei, dass du von 4k nur was hast, wenn der Monitor entsprechend groß ist bzw. du entsprechend nah dran sitzt. Viele verwechseln, dass das bessere Bild von modernen 4k Monitoren / Fernsehern aufgrund der moderneren Technik entsteht, die z.B. einen höheren RGB Farbraum abdeckt oder ähnliches, und denken das liegt an der Auflösung. Dem ist nicht so, die hohe Auflösung bringt mehr Details, entscheidender Punkt dabei ist aber, dass wir längst so hohe Auflösungen haben, dass unser menschliches Auge da gar nicht mithalten kann bei den normalen Sitzabständen. Du das Mehr an Details eben auch nur siehst, wenn du entsprechend nah dran bist. Und das ist halt oftmals ein so nahes dran sein, das nicht praxistauglich ist.

Beim PC würde ich entsprechend sagen:
24 Zoll -> 1080p
27 / 28 Zoll -> WQHD
ab 30 / 32 Zoll -> 4k 
Bei normalem Monitor-Sitzabstand von ca. 50cm bis 1m.

Beim Fernseher ist es noch krasser, da brauchst du halt 65 Zoll und größer bei 3 Metern Sitzabstand. Bei sowas wie 50, 55 Zoll musst du schon auf mind. 2 Meter ran, um überhaupt 4k erkennen zu können. Damit sich 4k im Wohnzimmer bei 3 - 4 Metern Sitzabstand also in der Realität überhaupt von 1080p unterscheidet muss der Fernseher ab ca. 70 Zoll groß sein, besser wäre noch größer.


----------



## xCJay (3. September 2017)

Also eine RX580 8Gb ist definitiv viel zu schwach für 4k. Da muss schon eine GTX1080Ti her, die dementsprechend teuer ist. 
Die Auflösung runterstellen ist so ne Sache, warum hat man einen 4k Monitor wenn man dann nur in 1080p spielt?

Allgemein ist die Zusammenstellung noch verbesserungswürdig. Der RAM läuft nicht mit 3000Mhz auf dem Board. Auch net mit AGESA 1.06a. Dazu ist er wohl SR was langsamer als z.B. 2400Mhz DR ist. Ich würde als Mainboard das Asus B350-F Gaming nehmen, da läuft auch schnellerer RAM drauf und dann nen 2666Mhz DR Kit. Das ist die optimale Kombination.

Der Kühler ist ebenfalls net so dolle. Warum so nen Top Blower verbauen der deutlich schlechter als nen Tower Kühler ist, wenn doch genug Platz im Gehäuse ist? Ich würde da zum Alpenföhn Brocken ECO mit AM4 Kit raten. Sehr leise und kühl, OC soll ja net betrieben werden denke ich.


----------



## Loosa (3. September 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Der Kühler ist ebenfalls net so dolle. Warum so nen Top Blower verbauen der deutlich schlechter als nen Tower Kühler ist, wenn doch genug Platz im Gehäuse ist? Ich würde da zum Alpenföhn Brocken ECO mit AM4 Kit raten. Sehr leise und kühl, OC soll ja net betrieben werden denke ich.



Den Kühler hatte ich mir gar nicht angesehen. 

Bin großer Fan von Alpenföhn, was ist schon geiler als 1kg Kühlkörper auf der CPU? Brocken ftw!  

Hab den nicht Eco Brocken in der PCGH Ausführung. Superleise Schönheit. 
Aber beim Brocken hapert es teils mit der AMD Unterstützung. Ist dafür das AM4 Kit? Falls der Zusammenbauer es anbietet, super. Falls nicht dann vielleicht der EKL Ben Nevis vom gleichen Hersteller?


----------



## Spiritogre (3. September 2017)

Wo soll da jetzt der große Unterschied zwischen Brocken und Dark Rock sein? Sind beides riesige Monstren. 
Meine Angst bei den Dingern ist immer, dass das Mainboard belastet wird, die hängen halt seitwärts dran. Dass dann über die Jahre Leiterbahnen kaputt gehen oder Lötstellen brechen durch die Spannungen.


----------



## Aranyaka (3. September 2017)

Habe zwei IPS Monitore, einen 24 Zoll 1080p und den oben verlinken 27 Zoll 2160p. Da sehe ich bei Windows-Nutzung und normalem Abstand schon einen Unterscheid, bei erstem sehe ich (z.B. bei runden Stellen von Buchstaben) die Pixel noch, bei zweitem nicht mehr. Wahrscheinlich macht das aber bei bewegten Bildern in Spielen tatsächlich keinen Unterschied.

Meine Eindurck war immer, dass es bei Hochskalieren auf ein exaktens Vielfaches (also z.B. von 1080 auf 2160) keine Unschärfen gibt, weil dann ja ein Pixel schon wieder einem Pixel entspricht. Wenn das so ist und Spiele auf 1080p laufen, müsste ich doch ein messerscharfes Bild kriegen, oder?


----------



## xCJay (3. September 2017)

> Wo soll da jetzt der große Unterschied zwischen Brocken und Dark Rock sein?


Der beQuiet ist ein Top Blow Kühler. Der hat bauartbedingt eine viel geringere Kühlfäche. Wird eigentlich nur eingesetzt wenn von der Höhe kein Tower Kühler passen würde, was bei dem Gehäuse aber nicht der Fall ist. 



> Wahrscheinlich macht das aber bei bewegten Bildern in Spielen tatsächlich keinen Unterschied.


Doch da ist ein riesen Qualitätsunterschied auch in Spielen. Nur wenn deine Graka grademal 10FPS in 4k schafft bringt das auch nix 



> Wenn das so ist und Spiele auf 1080p laufen, müsste ich doch ein messerscharfes Bild kriegen, oder?


Nein hast Du nicht, da die Pixel auf dem Bildschirm ja da sind und irgendwelche Bildinformationen anzeigen müssen. Wenn aber nur 1080p vom Monitor kommen dann muss sich der bei den restlichen Pixeln was ausdenken, das macht das Bild unscharf. Dazu ist der Monitor ja immer noch 27 Zoll, da wirken 1080p eh immer etwas matschig.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. September 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Dazu ist der Monitor ja immer noch 27 Zoll, da wirken 1080p eh immer etwas matschig.



Ähm, also vielleicht bei deinem oder bei irgendwelchen Gamer-Billigteilen mit so tollen Features wie GSync oder Freesync aber billigem TN Panel. Ich habe einen Iiyama 27 Zöller Full HD mit AMVA Panel, da ist das Bild knackscharf. Allerdings hocke ich nicht 30cm davor sondern 50 - 70. 

Ehrlich gesagt, die Qualitätssprünge zu höheren Aufösungen ab 1080p sind zumindest für mich so marginal, dass sie mir eigentlich völlig egal sind. Mein 10 Zoll Tablet hat 2k (bei 4:3 Format), das ist dann 20cm vorm Gesicht ganz nett. 

Wobei man natürlich nie den Fehler machen sollte zwei verschiedene Geräte anhand der Auflösung zu vergleichen. Die müssen schon mindestens aus einer Qualitätsklasse kommen, am besten aber baugleich sein.

Also oben z.B. einen vielleicht fünf Jahre alten 24 Zoll Full HD mit einem vielleicht ein Jahr alten 27 Zoll 2k Monitor zu vergleichen bringt gar nichts. Natürlich hat das alte Teil keine Chance aber das hat nichts mit der Auflösung zu tun. Da spielen etliche Faktoren rein, Abnutzung, neue Technologie, Displaytyp usw.


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2017)

Zwei Dinge zum PC: die RX 580 ist vermutlich SAUteuer, da wäre es an sich besser, wenn du ein wenig mehr ausgibst und direkt eine GTX 1070 nimmt. Die RX 580 kostete im Mai ca 250€, inzwischen eher 320€ und mehr. Die GTX 1070 gibt es einzeln schon ab ca 400€, und die ist 25% schneller. 

Dann noch die CPU: der 1600X hat merkbar mehr Takt und sollte nicht viel teurer sein, das würde sich lohnen.

Im Zweifel würde ich, wenn das Geld nicht reicht, eher zB am Gehäuse was sparen. Das gilt jetzt aber fürs "Selber zusammenstellen" - es kann bei Konfig-Shops gut sein, dass die Aufschläge dann doch zu hoch sind.


----------



## Aranyaka (4. September 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Der beQuiet ist ein Top Blow Kühler. Der hat bauartbedingt eine viel geringere Kühlfäche. Wird eigentlich nur eingesetzt wenn von der Höhe kein Tower Kühler passen würde, was bei dem Gehäuse aber nicht der Fall ist.


Danke, der "normale" Shadow Rock 2 ist 10 Euro günstiger   Wobei es den Alpenföhn Brocken 2 fürs gleiche Geld gibt, wäre der leiser? Wie der Zusammenbauer den montiert, weiß ich nicht. Ist das wichtig?
Schließlich gäbe es auch fürs selbe Geld noch eine Cooler Master MasterLiquid Lite 120 Wasserkühlung...


----------



## Aranyaka (4. September 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Zwei Dinge zum PC: die RX 580 ist vermutlich SAUteuer, da wäre es an sich besser, wenn du ein wenig mehr ausgibst und direkt eine GTX 1070 nimmt. Die RX 580 kostete im Mai ca 250€, inzwischen eher 320€ und mehr. Die GTX 1070 gibt es einzeln schon ab ca 400€, und die ist 25% schneller.
> 
> Dann noch die CPU: der 1600X hat merkbar mehr Takt und sollte nicht viel teurer sein, das würde sich lohnen.
> 
> Im Zweifel würde ich, wenn das Geld nicht reicht, eher zB am Gehäuse was sparen. Das gilt jetzt aber fürs "Selber zusammenstellen" - es kann bei Konfig-Shops gut sein, dass die Aufschläge dann doch zu hoch sind.


Ich habe gezielt nach AMD gesucht weil ich davon ausging, FreeSync zu brauchen. Frage ist allerdings, ob dem so ist weil es bei meinem Monitor nur zwischen 40 und 60Hertz geht, das schafft die RX580 in UHD nicht. Und in 1080p sollte ich 60FPS haben. 
Jedenfalls kostet in diesem Angebot von Dubaro die RX580 (übrigens Golden Sample, also die leisere Variante) nur 25 Euro mehr als die 6GB Palit GTX1060 StormX, gleich viel wie die  ZOTAC GeForce® GTX 1060 und 45 Euro weniger als die 6GB MSI GTX1060 GAMING X 6G. Würdest Du eine der dreien der RX580 vorziehen?
Die 8GB KFA GTX1070 EX kostet dann gleich 135 Euro mehr.

Der 1600X kostet 45 Euro Aufpreis, lohnt sich das Deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2017)

Aranyaka schrieb:


> Ich habe gezielt nach AMD gesucht weil ich davon ausging, FreeSync zu brauchen. Frage ist allerdings, ob dem so ist weil es bei meinem Monitor nur zwischen 40 und 60Hertz geht, das schafft die RX580 in UHD nicht. Und in 1080p sollte ich 60FPS haben.


 Welchen Monitor hast du denn? 

Eine Alternative wäre die neue AMD RX Vega 56, WENN die denn dann endlich mal verbreitet zu haben ist. Die wäre so stark wie eine GTX 1070. Die Frage ist, ob du UNBEDINGT Freesync auch nutzen willst.




> Jedenfalls kostet in diesem Angebot von Dubaro die RX580 (übrigens Golden Sample, also die leisere Variante) nur 25 Euro mehr als die 6GB Palit GTX1060 StormX, gleich viel wie die  ZOTAC GeForce® GTX 1060 und 45 Euro weniger als die 6GB MSI GTX1060 GAMING X 6G. Würdest Du eine der dreien der RX580 vorziehen?
> Die 8GB KFA GTX1070 EX kostet dann gleich 135 Euro mehr.


 also, in DEM Fall kannst du RX 580 ruhig nehmen. Vlt haben/hatten die noch genug gekauft, als der Preis-Irrsinn noch nicht begonnen hatte.



> Der 1600X kostet 45 Euro Aufpreis, lohnt sich das Deiner Meinung nach?


  schwierig zu sagen... ich selber meine: lieber das Geld ausgeben, denn wenn du später mal nur wegen des "zu geringen" Taktes in die Röhre schaust und den PC vlt ein Jahr früher wechseln "musst", wäre das doof. Ne Grafikkarte wiederum kann man jederzeit nachrüsten, NUR eine CPU zu wechseln ist aber immer komplizierter UND oft auch nicht lohnenswert, wenn man nach 2-3 Jahren erst was neues sucht.


von UHD halte ich übrigens nicht viel. Da bekommst du normalerweise zum gleichen Preis was besseres in FullHD oder WQHD und brauchst dann auch nicht so viel Grafikpower.


----------



## Aranyaka (5. September 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Welchen Monitor hast du denn?


Diesen hier. Habe ich nicht extra fürs Spielen gekauft, sondern eigentlich zum Arbeiten - und da finde ich UHD bei 27 Zoll super.


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2017)

Aranyaka schrieb:


> Diesen hier. Habe ich nicht extra fürs Spielen gekauft, sondern eigentlich zum Arbeiten - und da finde ich UHD bei 27 Zoll super.


 also, fürs Arbeiten hast du da natürlich mehr Platz, wobei WQHD an sich auch schon locker reicht IMHO, auch da kannst du problemlos 2-3 Office-Anwendungen gleichzeitig offen haben. Für Gaming hast du halt den Nachteil, dass es MASSIV viel Leistung brauchst, wenn du auch wirklich in 4k spielst. Du kannst aber natürlich das Spiel in den Optionen nur auf Full-HD oder WQHD einstellen, dann hast du mehr FPS.


----------



## Aranyaka (6. September 2017)

Ja Du hast Recht - 1080p sehen auf meinem 2160p-Monitor tatsächlich etwas verwaschen aus. Ich hätte jetzt ganz naiv geglaubt, dass für einen 2160p-Monitor 1080p (also genau die Hälfte) wie eine native Auflösung sind.

Spiele wie Civilization sollte ich aber in UHD spielen können, oder?


----------



## xCJay (6. September 2017)

Civilisation ist recht CPU lastig, also ja das sollte auch in 4k laufen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2017)

Aranyaka schrieb:


> Ja Du hast Recht - 1080p sehen auf meinem 2160p-Monitor tatsächlich etwas verwaschen aus


 also, mit ner guten Hochrechnung sollte das an sich nicht ZU verwaschen aussehen - ein wenig ist klar, denn du hast da halt vom Quell-Bild nunmal weniger Infos, wenn das 1080p hat. 


Civilization sollte kein Problem sein, da kommt es ja auch nicht so auf die FPS an. Es kann aber sein, dass bei 4K die ganzen Menüs dann so winzig sind, dass du deswegen ein Problem haben könntest.


----------



## Aranyaka (9. September 2017)

Der Rechner kam gestern schon an und ich bin zufrieden. Im Gehäuse befand sich extra angepasster, eingeschweißter Kaltschaum, so dass die Teile gut geschützt sind; den werde ich für künftige Transporte aufhaben. Auch alle Kartons lagen bei, was einen eventuellen Wiederverkauf erleichtert.

Mache mich jetzt mal ans Einrichten und Testen


----------

